# New into FreeBSD



## zux0x3a (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey guys, I am big fan of Linux, UNIX systems, I have tried Gentoo, and I have built my Distro. I come cross FreeBSD to give it a test and it is really the best. But since I have made my own system with desktop environment, files, installed packages. I am wondering how to add these files into my bootable iso so I can install it on other PCs. For sure as kernel level, i have grabbed the source into /usr/src . But I don't see any hint about including my files, packages into my new iso for later use. 

Any hint will be very good as start.


----------



## tommiie (Aug 20, 2019)

Why would you want to bake in your custom files onto an ISO? I would just store them on some git or svn server, pull the packages from that respository and install them on your new machines. Either way, once you install thm via the ISO, you would have to update them anyway.


----------



## mast07 (Aug 20, 2019)

Perhaps a glimpse how NomadBSD is doing that helps a bit...


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 20, 2019)

tommiie said:


> Why would you want to bake in your custom files onto an ISO? I would just store them on some git or svn server, pull the packages from that respository and install them on your new machines. Either way, once you install thm via the ISO, you would have to update them anyway.


until now what i have did , packed all packages into folder /usr/src/release/scripts/dvd/ . but the wondering how to make automated installation for specific pkgs while installing the system , same as extracting port.txz , is there any idea for that


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 20, 2019)

mast07 said:


> Perhaps a glimpse how NomadBSD is doing that helps a bit...


it is only images to download , this is  can't be ported into physical hard drives so , iso is the perfect solution specially with bsdinstall script


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2019)

zux0x3a said:


> But since I have made my own system with desktop environment, files, installed packages. I am wondering how to add these files into my bootable iso so I can install it on other PCs.


That's a lot of effort for very little gain. 



zux0x3a said:


> but the wondering how to make automated installation for specific pkgs while installing the system


The bsdinstall(8) tool that's used for installation can be scripted.


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 20, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The bsdinstall(8) tool that's used for installation can be scripted.


do you have some example to follow since i am porting my release with these commands : 

```
make -DPORTS -DNODOC -DPKG KERNCONF=GENERIC release dvd
make -DPORTS -DNODOC -DPKG KERNCONF=GENERIC DESTDIR=/storage1/release/12-stable install dvd
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2019)

zux0x3a said:


> do you have some example to follow


Read the bsdinstall(8) man page, there are examples at the end of it. Same for the release(7) man page. You should also read the script at /usr/src/release/release.sh.


----------

